# 14th September -Companion Dog Show - Burton-on-Trent



## gillieworm

All proceeds to the RSPCA Burton Branch - Charity No. 232234

*Bring your family dog for a Great Day*

On Sunday September 14th at RSPCA Kennels, Stretton, Burton-on-Trent

Show opens at 11.00
Judging from 12.00

Breed classes for Pedigree Dogs

Obedience classes

Novelty classes - Side events

Demonstrations & Heelwork to music

Refreshments

Car park charge 50p includes free raffle entry

Enter on the day

BREED CLASSES - Judging from 12.00
Judge: Lynne Land
Class 1: Any variety puppy (6 - 12 months)
Class 2: Any variety junior (12 - 18 months)
Class 3: Any variety sporting dog or bitch
Class 4: Any variety non sporting dog or bitch
Class 5: Any variety open
Class 6: Best In Show

Entry fee breed & obedience £1.50 per dog per class

Obedience classes - Judging from 12.00 - Open to all dogs

Class 7: Newcomers
Walking on the lead, wait and return to handler, Stay 30 seconds (open to any dog or handler that has never been placed at a show)

Class 8: Next step
Heel on lead, heel free, recall, sit stay 1 minute (Open to any dog and handler that has never won at an open show)

Class 9: Nearly There
Heel on lead, heel free, recall, retrieve, sit stay 1 minute, down stay 1 minute (Open to any dog or handler who has not won out of Novice at an open show)

NOVELTY CLASSES - Judging from 13.30
Open to all dogs

Class 10: Best rescue
Class 11: The best family of dogs (2 or more dogs living in the same house) One entry fee covers all the family of dogs
Class 12: Prettiest bitch
Class 13: Handsomest dog
Class 14: Best 6 legs (Dog & Handler)
Class 15: Best older dog over 7 years
Class 16: The owner most looking like their dog
Class 17: The dog the judge would like most to take home.

Entry fee Novelty Classes £1.50 per class per dog

Directions to show: Leave the A38 from the North or South on the A5121 signposted Burton-on-Trent. Follow the Burton signs. At the first island take the 3rd exit signed Stretton and RSPCA. (Ian Shipton Car Sales) Next island turn left signed RSPCA in 50 meters turn right into venue just before bridge


----------



## gillieworm

Only 2 and half weeks away, should be a good day. Anyone in the vicinity that might be going?


----------



## Boer Corso

Hi,

This looks like a fun event, are all dogs welcome? Do you park in the RSPCA car park?

Martin.


----------



## gillieworm

Hi,

Its a great event. Yes every dog is welcome 

You shouldn't be able to miss the parking when you get there, there are stewards on hand.

Hope to see you there


----------



## Boer Corso

That's great, look for the 'big bloke' with the a black and a chocolate Doberman 

Martin


----------



## gillieworm

lol I'll keep an eye out for you. You probably won't miss us, we'll have a big Dalmatian and a Dalmatian puppy with us


----------



## Fade to Grey

sorry a tad too far for us to come.


----------



## gillieworm

Fade to Grey said:


> sorry a tad too far for us to come.


Are you going to the Dalmatian funday on 21st September Fade?


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

sounds like a fab day - we might come down - oscar is 1 on the 15th so last chance for him to enter as a puppy before he becomes a big boy!!


----------



## Guest

Never been to a companion show, do you just turn up on the day? 

DUH!!! Just read it, sounds good, if we've got nothing on I'll be there!


----------



## Guest

Id come if it was in a month.. rima is too much of a baby yet


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately Lily is too young but would be tempted to take her to the next one.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to take all my three, I reckon we've got a few classes in the bag!!!


----------



## cav

I might go you will have to wait and see


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> I might go you will have to wait and see


Where are you from? 

Jayjays at Darlington on 13th  and then we plan to go to this so he's going to be a tired little boy!


----------



## cav

ajshep1984 said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Jayjays at Darlington on 13th  and then we plan to go to this so he's going to be a tired little boy!


staffordshire


----------



## gillieworm

Will be great if you all come...... especially if we're gonna see Alan win most of the classes


----------



## gillieworm

Gundoggal said:


> Id come if it was in a month.. rima is too much of a baby yet





mrsdusty said:


> Unfortunately Lily is too young but would be tempted to take her to the next one.


Its great socialisation for the babies  My friend and her hubby took it in turns carrying their lab last year and had a great time


----------



## Boer Corso

Well if there's a class for prettiest warthog, then our Daisy (rescue doberman) would win hands down 

Martin


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm going to take all my three, I reckon we've got a few classes in the bag!!!


heh heh - which one are you going to enter for dog looking most like owner?


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - which one are you going to enter for dog looking most like owner?


If Milo hasn't lost a few pounds by then I'll "plump" for him!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> If Milo hasn't lost a few pounds by then I'll "plump" for him!


Sounds fun this - I might bring Neo and Quinny if I'm not too tired after Darlington.


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> Sounds fun this - I might bring Neo and Quinny if I'm not too tired after Darlington.


It's got to be done! I'm going to enter Milo for best rescue and handsomest dog. And enter the best family of dogs. Obviously Jayjay in the puppy class.


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> It's got to be done! I'm going to enter Milo for best rescue and handsomest dog. And enter the best family of dogs. Obviously Jayjay in the puppy class.


Do you think Quinny would count as a best rescue?  I did "rescue" him from the person I sold him to!


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> Do you think Quinny would count as a best rescue?  I did "rescue" him from the person I sold him to!


LOL possibly, he's got no chance against Milo though!


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL possibly, he's got no chance against Milo though!


Poor Quinny! He'll have no chance against Jayjay or Neo in the puppy class either! Now if there was a competition for the best hole digger ...........


----------



## cav

I am going enter quite a few classes as well


----------



## gillieworm

Great to see some of you are gonna come. Think of me when I'm mowing the field the day before getting the place ready  lol


----------



## cav

ajshep1984 said:


> It's got to be done! I'm going to enter Milo for best rescue and handsomest dog. And enter the best family of dogs. Obviously Jayjay in the puppy class.


im going enter my 5 in the family dog as people always luv see 4 cavs and a staffie that live together


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> Great to see some of you are gonna come. Think of me when I'm mowing the field the day before getting the place ready  lol


eeew not such a good job


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Great to see some of you are gonna come. Think of me when I'm mowing the field the day before getting the place ready  lol


Didn't realise you were involved? Just thought you were going to be there!


----------



## gillieworm

cavrooney said:


> eeew not such a good job


Tell me about it, but someones gotta do it, and its the dog club I am a member of that is organising the day so got to show willing  Just hope the weather is kind


----------



## gillieworm

ajshep1984 said:


> Didn't realise you were involved? Just thought you were going to be there!


Involved in the prep the day before, but there to steal all the prizes with my pups on the sunday ha-ha


----------



## cav

gillieworm said:


> Tell me about it, but someones gotta do it, and its the dog club I am a member of that is organising the day so got to show willing  Just hope the weather is kind


keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## gillieworm

Well we have finally finished all the preperation and set-up for tomorrow and we've all got sunburned today  I've somehow managed to get myself talked into entering Logan into the beginners obediance class, so fingers crossed he doesn't act like a complete monster 

Everyone please think sunshine thoughts so that this lovely weather extends to tomorrow.

Should be a great day and looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it


----------



## gillieworm

Had a great day today and the dogs really enjoyed it. Also met other forum member Boer Corso so that was nice. Both Boer Corso and I got placings in the Best Family of Dogs class so we were chuffed with that .

Did anyone else manage to make it?


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Did anyone else manage to make it?


No......


----------



## gillieworm

ajshep1984 said:


> No......


Oh no, thought u were coming to win all the prizes


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Oh no, thought u were coming to win all the prizes


We too, but we had a last minute booking which meant I had to be in all day!


----------



## gillieworm

ajshep1984 said:


> We too, but we had a last minute booking which meant I had to be in all day!


Well at least the rest of us got chance to win summut  Maybe see you there next year


----------



## Freyja

I was hoping to come with a few of my lot but my car is still being classed as unreliable so I cann't travel that far in it and OH's car is not much good for travelling dogs I would have only got 2 in it.


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Had a great day today and the dogs really enjoyed it. Also met other forum member Boer Corso so that was nice. Both Boer Corso and I got placings in the Best Family of Dogs class so we were chuffed with that .
> 
> Did anyone else manage to make it?


Sorry, Gillie - I was too "mudded out" from Darlington show to face the thought of another show the next day! Well done on your placings, and I hope the day was a success and all your hard work in getting it ready was worth it.

I was cursing the mud at Darlington 'cos this is one companion show I would have liked to have gone to - it would have been nice to have met you and other forum members. I would also have liked to have supported you and your efforts. However, I have to say that in light of recent events with the RSPCA, I'm rather glad none of my hard-earned cash went towards their support!


----------

